# It's Friday



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Buran moon-phase chrono today:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Still wearing the SST06


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Wearing a Seiko 6105-8110 on a nice solid linked Oyster bracelet
















Mike


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

My new cricket! Needs some cleaning, a little loving, been 37 hours now since first wind up. V10 movement patent pending so early one. pardon the poor coloring in the pic, bit yellow.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Still this, of course....


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

For me the one on the left:










JonW - Thats a cracker.!

Have a good weekend

deano


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Sitting in the lounge in Dubai airport heading back to Kenya, so naturally Rolex GMT Master


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Deano!

FWIW theres more pics here in case anyone didnt look as I didnt say what was in the thread in the title...







http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=16159

H - the GMT2 is always a good choice.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

NOT a RLT4 but a RT 36


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Stowa Marine today:


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

Dress up Friday.









Have a good weekend.










Dapper, that Buran looks a million pounds!

Jot, I like the colour combination on that Glycine.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Born, thats a seriously nice pic mate!

This arrived today but its not tempted the PP off my wrist, although its a great watch... TAG 1000m Super Professional - another monocoque case....


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

I see Jon's in the garden again









New arrival for me, 1970 214. I suspected it was a redial as I've never seen the like before. The guy I bought it of has another but with a darker dial and looking close the markers etc are applied after the paint so it may well be original.

Anyway regardless of all that, i got this 'cos I adore the dial (reminds me of a typeI PP Col  ) and is in tip-top condition.



















Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice Accutron Andy









Hummer for me also


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

Got this on, arrived this week.

Jase - how the hell do you change the strap on these things ?


















Maseman


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Lovely Speedsonic Paul.....

There is a beut of a Lobster Ive been looking at on a site.......No funds though


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Now (yet again):










Later (the drinking man's watch!):


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This omega today


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Guess I don't have a choice... this one today


















Great looking watches here today - have a great day everyone!









Knut


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Off into town today to take the car for it`s MOT and move some cash around between banks and have decided to wear these two, for some reason I find I can`t wear just one









*RLT-29, Rhonda 503 1 jewel*


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Lovely Speedsonic Paul.....
> 
> There is a beut of a Lobster Ive been looking at on a site.......No funds though


Oh that lobster bracelet has to be the best bracelet ever produced...period.









You had better send me the link please.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice to see those RLT36s starting to land - congrats guys!

For me, O&W Mirage this morning.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Fancy something small, subtle and with 3 second hands!!!!!!!


----------



## cricketer (Sep 27, 2004)

U2 - again



























Alan


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Oris day for me

BC3+ Now










The Bird Later










Cheers Mal


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Wearing this as expected


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Japanese too today...


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

After some TLC, this 1969 Bulova Sea King is back on the wrist.

The scroll calendar (part of the Speidel band) is 1973-74.

Keeping great time.










Have a great weekend everyone.

Alexus.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Alexus said:


> After some TLC, this 1969 Bulova Sea King is back on the wrist.
> 
> The scroll calendar (part of the Speidel band) is 1973-74.
> 
> ...


Now that is cool, nice one Alexus

Andy


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Xantiagib said:


> Japanese too today...


This is one of the nicest Seiko (non-divers) that I've ever seen. Can anyone tell me what model it is pls?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Got a new photo of the 36 ...... Hippo took the shot....It was great watching a pro working







( Thanks mate  )


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Got a new photo of the 36 ...... Hippo took the shot....It was great watching a pro working
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that was quick!!!! Nice shot!!!!!


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Got a new photo of the 36 ...... Hippo took the shot....It was great watching a pro working
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one! Mine should be with me next Tuesday. This for me until then:


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

As I won't be getting an RLT36







I'll wear this instead:

*Beadblasted RLT-15 Quartz Chrono on a "Bond" NATO*










Thanks for the NATO, Born 

This just arrived, so I'll have it on later today.

*It's a "rAylex" ...







*


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Old Faithful










Dunno what's going on, but I've not got a really good shot of this yet. Always seem grainy.


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

Nice one.











jasonm said:


> Got a new photo of the 36 ...... Hippo took the shot....It was great watching a pro working
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alfinson (Feb 2, 2006)

I was wearing this one last, until it slid from a book into the table and won't work anymore.



(clickable)

For the moment I don't dare to wear a watch, it seems my wrist are cursed


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Mrcrowley said:


> Old Faithful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you wanna borrow this one?


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Ball Alligator today


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Steve264 said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Old Faithful
> ...


I can swap too if you want......


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

-->

QUOTE(Bill B @ Sep 1 2006, 03:21 PM) ←

Ball Alligator today










Now that is NICE !!!!!!























Maseman


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Maseman said:


> -->QUOTE(Bill B @ Sep 1 2006, 03:21 PM) ←
> 
> *Ball Alligator today*


Now that is NICE !!!!!!























Maseman


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Steve264 said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Old Faithful
> ...


I may consider it


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

some great watches as usual folks (i expect no less







) ,new rlt is looking good ,im still wearing this one


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Got a new photo of the 36 ...... Hippo took the shot....It was great watching a pro working
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work Hippo


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

PhilM said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Got a new photo of the 36 ...... Hippo took the shot....It was great watching a pro working
> ...


Cheers for that, all down to the subject really!!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hippo 









Got to wait a loooonnnggg time before I get my `36
















Anyway, I put this on when I went back to pick up the car after it`s MOT....

* O & W MP2801, ETA 17 Jewels.*










The car`s lights needed adjusting for the MOT apparently so total cost was Â£66









Changed over to these on when I got home to cheer myself up.....

*SMS-01 (JLC MkXI replica), ETA 2801-2, 17 Jewels*










*RLT-69 Special, No.007/100, ETA 2801-2 17Jewels.*


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Decided to "go large"

Martin


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mart broad said:


> Decided to "go large"
> 
> Martin


*Nice!!!*


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You got one!!

Well done, I love these.....A seriously chunky watch....


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Hippo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Mach - what's your fav out of these combos? I like the look on my SMS best - I think it is the canvas match with the lume that does it.


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

ESL said:


>


Hi all,

@George, whats tthis one?

Paul


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

My E-bay Seiko 6105 8000 arrived all the way from the Philippines today 

I can now see why you Seiko guys rave about it







A lovely proportioned divers, far better size and shape than the modern models.

To soon to say about time keeping but the only fault I could find is the bezel has lost it's "click" and the lume has aged (but I knew that) The lug holes had enlarged as pointed out in my original post about this watch but I had a couple of 20mm fat springbars I managed to squeeze in and they feel secure. Other than that it's a well presented watch with no nasty sratches or dings to the case or crystal.

So I'm well pleased with it. Always a bit dodgy sending Â£100 to the other side of the world to a stranger







but it's turned out to be one of my better decisions









Mike

Sellers pic


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

MIKE said:


> My E-bay Seiko 6105 8000 arrived all the way from the Philippines today
> 
> I can now see why you Seiko guys rave about it
> 
> ...


smashing mate, just stuck a new movement in mine so I can finally wear it, and loving every minute









Andy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

quoll said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Hippo
> ...


I can`t decide, I think all three go well on canvas


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

MIKE said:


> .... but the only fault I could find is the bezel has lost it's "click"


Mike ISTR you can use a bic pen nib ball on these to fix that... the bezel just pops off. Someone whos done it should chime in soon as ISTR its a simple and easy fix.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

JonW said:


> MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > .... but the only fault I could find is the bezel has lost it's "click"
> ...


Mike,

sorry mate I missed this bit in your post (too busy looking at the pic







)

Are you sure they are supposed to click Jon? these have the springy bit of wire to hold the bezel on, the bezel base is flat. I think your thinking of 6309s.

However if you are right mines bust as well 'cos it dont click either









Andy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Er im not 100% sure about the 8000 case but im sure the 8110 case I had clicked but was bi directional... I could be wrong (It happened once back in 1986 IIRC







).... can someone with a 6105 8000 chime in? Actually if you flip the bezel off you should see if it has a small ball bearing - or a hole thats missing the spring n ball... If its smooth then its friction only.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Oh dear.....

Jon, write out 100 times 'I must read _all_ post in _all_ sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day''










http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=16199


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.

I just love computers...

Ok seems we can add 2006 to me being wrong as well....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I should have known you would do it!!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

JonW said:


> I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.
> 
> I must read all post in all sub forums in future and not waste time just stareing at my PloProf all day.
> 
> ...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

You asked... i complied... can you tidy it up now?


----------

